# Chinese Fantasy setting that I need help with



## lwhitehead (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi folks I need help with Chinese fantasy setting, now I need help with the Money system of this world the Gold, Silver and Copper coins of this world In Fantasy settings I always have problems figure out how much things cost. Also Religion is another area China has Cofucianism, Legalism, Mohism, Buddhism, and Daoism, 

Other nations in Asia must exist well such as Japan, Tailand, Korea, India, and some Western Nations such as Russia and others.



Also Wuxia style of Chinese fiction my setting would be cross between Chinese History or Wuxia, which is better?. 


I also need help with Chinese Armed forces and tactics and Martial Arts as well,


LW


----------



## popsprocket (Sep 22, 2015)

Boy those are some broad questions.

Are you literally setting a fantasy story in China? Or is your fantasy world simply inspired by China?

What era/level of technology are you thinking?

The money thing is easy enough though. You set prices arbitrarily and your character either does or doesn't have enough money depending on whether or not it's important to the story. Your character wants to buy a big shipment of rice, but the merchant wants 2000 gold? Well your character happens to have 3000 gold, so he can afford it.

The price of things doesn't matter, basically.


----------

